# Seasoning



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I read about seasoning burrs. Can someone Elaborate a little please? Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

New burrs can have slight imperfections on their leading cutting edges and may need seasoning, that is, a certain amount of beans through them to smooth them off to achieve maximum efficiency. How much bean throughput varies from grinder to grinder.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

To avoid wasting good beans try obtaining some stale beans for seasoning duties.

Think I put a couple of kilo of stale beans through my SJ before using fresh beans.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Speaking of stale beans I'm changing burrs on the RR55 next week so if anyone attending the Birmingham meet has any I'd be happy to relieve you of them.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ah thanks for clearing that up


----------

